# 5% tint and full windshield done pics inside.



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

5% all around including brow and 45% on whole windshield. Next mod replace broken grill which I have thought I could install without removing bumper, but no such luck. Already have modded airbox, going to stock pile k&n Sri, catless dp, o2/midpipe before get my hptune done. But ill probably drop it(why can't someone come out with bigger drop springs) and upgrade to ltz/2lt wheels. On to the pics tldr


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice car, looks really good. Cops not very strict on tint in your area?

Also how'd you break the grill?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice on the tint choice, I have 20% and a 20% brow...I want to go darker lol..


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Looks really nice but I hope you never drive at night otherwise when you cause an accident due to failing to give way you won't be covered by your insurance. =/


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Nice car, looks really good. Cops not very strict on tint in your area?
> 
> Also how'd you break the grill?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Some cops are some aren't. I've had lots of tint tickets but mainly in my teens and earlier 20s, the Cruze is little inconspicuous and not so boy racer where they looking to pull you over. **** the cops around here all have 5%. The grill was exiting the highway in a lane that you can go straight or turn left, the guy in front of me went when light turned green I looked down for just a second and instead of turning left he slammed on brakes to get over to turn right. He didnt even stop I was amazed boy much damage, luckily for me he had a tow hitch ball. The bar behind is a little bent, I'm going to straighten it best of my abilities then paint black since I'm sure me screwing with it will flake off the red paint.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry for another post and not editing, phone won't let me scroll enough to add more text. I can see just fine at night and usually drive with windows down all way or cracked. I'm not worried about insurance I'm friends with my agent. A long time ago I bought a gsxr 750 from a friend that I hadn't had loan switched to my name yet and was tagged/titled/registered to him still but insurance was in my name. I got in a wreck and AMFAM my insurer wasn't going to cover and first but he got it pushed through to cover the claim.


----------



## Silver Cruzer (Jul 18, 2013)

Tint looks good, especially on a red Cruze. I just bought a 2013 Cruze (Champagne Silver) a month ago, and I just got it tinted this week. Went for the 5% as well.


----------

